# Handgun



## Finger_Mullet

I am in the market for a handgun. It will not be the first choice in self defense for home protection. That is what the 12 gauge is for.
I decided I possibly need a handgun to carry when I am fishing, hiking and pretty much any outdoor activity. We fish a lot at the Haw River in the kayak and on the bank. Being a couple of miles from the truck and most of the time it is a long walk back in the dark and the launch area is unlit. I would hate to run up on a snake or a person that needed killing and I am holding a fishing pole and a flash light. 

I walk for my health a lot as well and a couple of years ago I was approached by 6 thugs. I ignored their harassment until I got past but I thought my ass was going to get beat. It would have been nice to have a handgun if things turned out differently. 

It has to be smaller. Maybe a compact or a subcompact 9mm or 40. I have owed a few handguns in the past and am proficient with them. I am just not a huge fan. I like shooting really small groups at really long ranges with rifles. 

I don't really want to drop $1000 on a handgun. I was thinking $300-500. Suggestions?

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1

S&W 38 special that can shoot +P loads... easy to operate, fool proof and bomb proof...


----------



## surfmom

my son and my best friend both love their glocks,


----------



## WNCRick

I'll second the wheel gun vote, you can ignore em, throw em on the dash, get pocket lint in em, forget to clean em..........they still work when you need em. Simple is best if your gonna bet your life on it. Cheaperthandirt had a Taurus I think (.357)a couple months ago for a little over $400, should be able to find a used smith or Ruger in the same ball park........ If your goin out on the water a chest rig might be a good idea, works nice in the kayak where a dry bag isn't an option.... 4" would be compact enough and still accurate. Keep in mind, it's a hell of a lot easier to just pull the trigger an extra time than it is to clear a jammed up semi-auto......... My cousin is a nervous lady and not a good shot, we keep hers loaded with two .38 rat shot and the rest with .357.......first two are there just to slow em down so she can get a better shot........

JMO
Rick


----------



## WNCRick

I'll second the wheel gun vote, you can ignore em, throw em on the dash, get pocket lint in em, forget to clean em..........they still work when you need em. Simple is best if your gonna bet your life on it. Cheaperthandirt had a Taurus I think (.357)a couple months ago for a little over $400, should be able to find a used smith or Ruger in the same ball park........ If your goin out on the water a chest rig might be a good idea, works nice in the kayak where a dry bag isn't an option.... 4" would be compact enough and still accurate. Keep in mind, it's a hell of a lot easier to just pull the trigger an extra time than it is to clear a jammed up semi-auto......... My cousin is a nervous lady and not a good shot, we keep hers loaded with two .38 rat shot and the rest with .357.......first two are there just to slow em down so she can get a better shot........

JMO
Rick


----------



## AbuMike

Rockfish1 said:


> S&W 38 special that can shoot +P loads... easy to operate, fool proof and bomb proof...


gotta agree here. Smith m637, love mine.


----------



## flathead

Glock 17.......9mm......17 rounds in a high cap mag + 1 in the chamber = 18...................ammo, Speer Gold Dot 124 gr +P. Carry two spare mags and you have 52 rounds total.........or Glock 19.....9mm.....slightly smaller.....15 round mag +1 in the chamber = 16............same ammo.......with two spare mags you have 46 rounds.


----------



## AbuMike

flathead said:


> Glock 17.......9mm......17 rounds in a high cap mag + 1 in the chamber = 18...................ammo, Speer Gold Dot 124 gr +P. Carry two spare mags and you have 52 rounds total.........or Glock 19.....9mm.....slightly smaller.....15 round mag +1 in the chamber = 16............same ammo.......with two spare mags you have 46 rounds.


Problem with this is, of you throw 50 rounds down range in self defense some tough questions will have to be answered.


----------



## SmoothLures

Yup, buy the .38 +P S&W.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

On Saturday we visited the local gun shop. I looked over more handguns that I could imagine. I decided on a Ruger SR9C in stainless. I picked up a box of fmj rounds and headed to split wood. That afternoon I shot all 50 rounds, my 10 year old helped. Went to Walmarket and bought the last box of Federal fmj rounds. Then went to another gun shop and bought a box of Winchester White Box hollow points. Went home and banged away a little more. Accuracy was good with all of the bullets I shot. I could keep a 22 ounce drink bottle dancing at about 10 paces. Picked up a box of Federal HST 124 grain. Will pop off a few of them when it quits raining. 

I am thinking my next purchase will be the S&W revolver. My wife can take her pick and carry what she feels the most comfortable carrying. 

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## dialout

That's the way to do it...asking for opinions and research is a good start, but you have to go to the shop and get as many in your hand as you can. If it doesn't fit right, or feel right you won't be comfortable with it...then you may as well get the biggest gun you can so it will hurt more when you throw it at someone.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

dialout said:


> That's the way to do it...asking for opinions and research is a good start, but you have to go to the shop and get as many in your hand as you can. If it doesn't fit right, or feel right you won't be comfortable with it...then you may as well get the biggest gun you can so it will hurt more when you throw it at someone.


I seriously doubt it will ever be thrown at someone. I may not be a expert on handguns but I have been shooting guns my entire life and I would say that I am an above average shot with most other types of firearms. This did not come without hours and hours and many thousand rounds down range. I would never carry the handgun until I feel confidant enough to protect myself with it. 

At this point I seriously doubt anyone would want me shooting at them with it. 

Darin


----------



## Seahawk

Rockfish1 said:


> S&W 38 special that can shoot +P loads... easy to operate, fool proof and bomb proof...


The S&W .38 Special that handles +P loads as Rockfish and others have suggested is and excellent choice. It may be prudent to get a Concealed Carry Permit while you're at it. Info can be found here: http://www.usacarry.com/north_carolina_concealed_carry_permit_information.html.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I took the class but have not got the permit yet.

Darin


----------



## flathead

> Problem with this is, of you throw 50 rounds down range in self defense some tough questions will have to be answered.


Attorneys are paid to answer questions for the living. If you run out of ammo before you have stopped your opponent and your opponent still has ammo, then you will probably die, see rule #4 below.

Basic rules for a gunfight( there are 25, depending on sources, but I condensed it way down. Google for the rest.


1. Have a gun, preferably, have at least two guns.( it's not a bad idea for concealed carry folks to have a primary and at least one back up.If I were Finger Mullet, I'd get a Ruger LC9 as a secondary weapon to the SR9c, shoots the same ammo and keeps things simple. I have a LC9 as a back up to my G17 and G19.Three guns, one caliber.)

2. Bring all of your friends who have guns. Preferably, they will all have at least two guns.

3. Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice. 
3.1 Ammo is cheap. Life is expensive. 
3.2 There's no additional paperwork for shooting someone more than once. 
3.3 Two in the chest, one in the head is not a bad plan

4. Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

5. Ten years from now no one will know about stance, caliber, number of shots fired,etc. etc. They will know who lived and who died.


----------



## yerbyray

I carry a S&W 638, a real ugly but very versatile, revolver that goes with me everywhere. Mine is the airweight so I don't do the +P rounds but I feel very comfortable with it. Yes, it is a five-shot but I don't plan on getting into a long drawn out gun battle with hoodliums.


----------



## AbuMike

flathead said:


> Attorneys are paid to answer questions for the living. If you run out of ammo before you have stopped your opponent and your opponent still has ammo, then you will probably die, see rule #4 below.
> 
> Basic rules for a gunfight( there are 25, depending on sources, but I condensed it way down. Google for the rest.
> 
> 
> 1. Have a gun, preferably, have at least two guns.( it's not a bad idea for concealed carry folks to have a primary and at least one back up.If I were Finger Mullet, I'd get a Ruger LC9 as a secondary weapon to the SR9c, shoots the same ammo and keeps things simple. I have a LC9 as a back up to my G17 and G19.Three guns, one caliber.)
> 
> 2. Bring all of your friends who have guns. Preferably, they will all have at least two guns.
> 
> 3. Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice.
> 3.1 Ammo is cheap. Life is expensive.
> 3.2 There's no additional paperwork for shooting someone more than once.
> 3.3 Two in the chest, one in the head is not a bad plan
> 
> 4. Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.
> 
> 5. Ten years from now no one will know about stance, caliber, number of shots fired,etc. etc. They will know who lived and who died.


 This ain't Miami Vice and you ain't Sonny Crockett......

And again.....you throw 50odd rounds down range you have no idea where all of them will go. Most likely into something it shouldn't have...See my above statement.....

It's opinions like yours that scare me with the ease of getting CWP. Some poor Shmo is going to read this and take it to heart. He will be walking around with multiple weapons with little on no training and get himself and or others killed. MOST people walking around armed have no idea what they have gotten themselves into and will choke at the moment of truth thus putting them and EVERYONE AROUND THEM in grave danger.....


----------



## Bocefus

"I decided on a Ruger SR9C in stainless" You made a good choice. I have one as well, carry it in my front pocket all the time with the short clip. I bought two extra short clips, keep one in my desk at work, one in my truck and the long clip is on my night stand at home. I switch it out each night prior to going to sleep. I have put several thousand rounds through mine at the range and simply love it. Never have I had an issue with it. I also have a Ruger P95 9mm, GP100 357, and Mark III 22/45 22lr.


----------



## dialout

I do like the ruger line as well. I often carry the P90dc 45 on duty and a P95 9mm off duty. Plus multiple handguns and rifles of theirs for plinking and hunting


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I like the short mag as well. I put the flat mag plate on it. I did not like the one that came installed.

Darin


----------



## NC KingFisher

I just cary an old jack handle with 8oz of lead in the end in my car.....talk about a double tap


----------



## repair5343

I carry a Ruger SR9C great gun here in Florida I can carry open if I'm fishing But I don't it's always CC for me (too many NYers calling LEOs)


----------



## raptortrapper

I open carry a Springfield TRP and CC a Taurus TCP everywhere I go. I feel naked without them. My wife carries a glock 23 and loves it! I hate glocks, they just don't fit me. But my wife can shoot hers, and that's all I care. For that, I'll be a glock fan any day.

I really got into hunting with handguns a few years ago. Any of you guys ever tried it? Revolvers are the norm, but a few guys I know have taken deer with autos at 30 yards and under. Its a lot of fun, and is like hunting somewhere between the capabilities of a bow and a rifle. My two favorites are a 45 Colt and a 500JRH. If ya haven't done it, I recommend trying it. Its addicting, and brings the "hunt" back into the game. If your interested, visit handgunhunt.com and come say hello! Lots of good guys on there that will answer any questions and help ya get started. 

Sorry for going off topic, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Just love guns, hunting, and shooting.


----------



## raptortrapper

robertpear said:


> Handgun hunting is primarily done with specialized handguns that have long barrels and are often set up with scopes (optical aiming devices).
> 
> Even the largest animals, such as elephants, can be killed with modern hunting handguns, although most handgun hunters only use handguns when hunting medium-sized game like deer and wild hogs.
> 
> The .44 Magnum, developed in 1955, was the beginning of handgun hunting for mainstream hunters. Handgun hunters consider their activity more 'sporting' than using rifles. The comparatively short sight radius of a handgun and typically less powerful ammunition than used with rifles, means that any handgun hunter must stalk closer to the prey in order to kill the animal humanely, giving said animal more chance of detecting and avoiding the hunter.
> 
> Most hunting handguns are either single-shot pistols, double action revolvers, or single-action revolvers.
> 
> Handgun hunting differs from rifle or shotgun hunting because a significant amount of shooting practice must be undertaken in order to become and remain proficient. Hunting handguns are every bit as capable for big-game hunting as rifles, particularly if the handgun is a single shot pistol shooting a cartridge that is typically fired from a rifle (eg, 7-30 Waters). It is not uncommon for a skilled handgun hunter to be able to cleanly take game at ranges exceeding 100 yards, even 200 + is possible with a single-shot, scoped hunting pistol.
> 
> With the exception of small-game hunting using rimfire cartridges, very few semi-automatic handguns are well suited for hunting, typically lacking both the power necessary and proper sights. Nonetheless, some of the more powerful semi-automatic pistols are sometimes used for hunting medium and large game, particularly those chambered for 10mm Auto, .41 Magnum, .44 Magnum, and .50 AE. Double action revolvers are preferred over single-action revolvers due to their faster lock time, but are used in single-action mode due to the need for high accuracy when hunting with a handgun.
> 
> window
> wood


Most of us use single action revolvers, but not necessarily long barrels. My barrels range anywhere from 5.5" to 7" long, except for my 460 S&W single shot that has a 14" barrel on it. That gun will shot MOA easily, and will take milk jugs at 200 yards with boring consistency. My best group at 100 yards is a three shot group that measured .532" with it.

The part about what game can be taken isn't necessarily complete though. In addition to deer and medium sized game, elk, moose, bear, buffalo, and even African game, including the Big 5, are taken with handguns every year! Basically, if you can kill it with a rifle, you can kill it with a handgun. Just have to match your caliber to what you are hunting. Its all about bullet placement. 

There is more to handgun hunting than can be wrapped up in a few quoted paragraphs, but the above post is CERTAINLY a good start! Not that there is anything wrong with you posted Robert, I just don't want to sell handgun hunting short! There is so much more to it. It does take more practice than a rifle, and is therefore more rewarding. The calibers we use range from 357 magnum all the way up to 50 Alaskan, which will crease your head if you don't hold it properly.  Obviously, I could go on and on about hunting with handguns, but I'll shut up now.

Sure would like to see some of you at the hangunhunt.com forum! Its a lot of fun, and not as expensive as you might think to start hunting with a handgun.

Thanks for your time, and I hope I've sparked your interest. Once ya do it, you'll be hooked. It's very addicting!!


----------



## DaBig2na

I have three LCP's and a Keltec Pf9 that are my conceal guns. Keep the LCP in my pocket and in two of my vehicles the PF9 is in another. All carry 7 rounds. My vote is for the LCP for a light weight carry pistol. This thing can go in your front or rear pocket and no one will ever know you have it. I only need two or three to get someone away or off me, leaving 4 rounds. I pray I never have to use any of them. Kinda like all the insurance I have, home, life, auto, health and umbrella.

Most assaults are one on one, from my research. Two or three shots will do what I need it to do. 

Lastly a small woman can fire the LCP effectively with little felt recoil.

Side note... If you have a CCW, why on earth open carry? Unless you were LE on the job. I know I may be opening a can of worms here.


----------



## wdbrand

There seems to a universal language associated with the distinct sound of a .44 Charter Arms Bulldog Spl. being cocked. Crooks, thieves, muggers all recognize it, at least the ones that heard it and are left. The rest, well they don't last long and ain't plentiful. A fool proof insurance policy.


----------

